
EU Deepens Antitrust Inquiry into Facebook’s Data Practices - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/eu-deepens-antitrust-inquiry-into-facebooks-data-practices-11580994001
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/g5R6c](http://archive.is/g5R6c)

